# Mating? Or Fighting? Jaguar Cichlids



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

So I have 2 female jaguar cichlids in a 45gallon long aquarium and the larger female is about 3 inches now and the smaller female is 2 inches. Last night I saw them preforming a dance like breeding piranhas do, they two female jaguars slowly circled each other and would gently rub their flanks against each other which lasted 1-3minutes. After they came apart and bite eachother's mouths adn slowly spun in circles, this lasted 1 1/2 minutes. Now they do pretty much everything together weither its swimming in sync side by side or even eating together. Is it possible that they may end up being lesbian jaguar cichlids? or were they fighting but ended it as a draw, Any thoughts? this is my first time seeing cichlids act this way, and Iam carious if anyone knows about the behaviours these two are exibitting. Also to note, all the fins on the two jaguar cichlids turns completly blue and fan open during the whole time they are acting this way.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Very fine line between the two, In chiclids & pirahna. Sometimes they're one & the same.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

:laugh: One in the same except for the fact that jags can be sexed...

How big are these jags? If you are sure that they are two females then its obviously not a case of breeding???


----------

